# Pendant lighting fixture bracket advice



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I would appreciate it if anyone has any links for how to make DIY brackets to suspend a light fixture over a 48" tank-something similar to those sold by ADA or ZeroEdge. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanks very much


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Home Depot and other hardware stores sell a material for electrical use called EMT. 
It is a thin-wall galvanized conduit, available in several sizes (pipe diameters). 

Bending it in nice, uniform curves is the only difficulty. See if you can make friends with an electrical contractor, or even see if the store you buy it from will bend it for you. 

Depends on what kind of stand you have the style of connector you use (Omega clamps work on a wood stand), but somehow you can connect 2 of these to the back of the stand and have the bent part arch over the tank pretty high up. Then connect some chain to each end with a small hook. Connect the other end of the chain to the light fixture. To make the light go up an down connect different links of the chain to the hooks in the EMT. 

The cord to the light can also be connected alongside the chain. Do not hang the weight of the light from the cord, of course. 

A small light might be connected with just one of these, from an end of the tank, but a longer light is better with 2 supports.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

thank you, I'll check it out!


----------

